# I built a pen blank stand tonight



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought it would be a lot easier to deal with than boxes. I know its not much but I am basically happy until I can figure out more shop space for a cool wall unit. 
I thought I would share since a lot of it use to belong to Charlie and Alton they too can see I organized the boxes up a bit from the truck they brought down.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice, I wish mine were that well organized.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I still see room. Might want to add a few more, lol.

Here is mine with old Post Office boxes if you run out of room.
It's a lot fuller now and I have run out of room again.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL .. are you trying to say we overdid it?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow. And my wife complains that I have too many blanks. Looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 12, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> LOL .. are you trying to say we overdid it?



What!!???? Are you for real??? Can anyone ever over do a stash or trade of Pen blanks!!???? 

Looks like I have a lot to keep up with the postal box setup!!! I am such a rookie!!!!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 12, 2010)

Charlie,
Load the truck again. She is way too organized.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang, my stand kind of fluctuates from overflowing to empty because i like to keep my blanks in a constant rotation by either trading, selling, or using them. the problem is that after 3 years of working with thousands of pen blanks i find them in the most random of places (an old abandoned heater vent that i used to use as my mini kiln, on the roof of my shop-???, under my bed, and not to mention ever once in a while i find them in one of my shoes...)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jim, I just found some great luthier grade curly maple holding up my
air conditioner this summer...


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 12, 2010)

Well now Alton!!! You guys are more than welcome and Ronnie says she will make the cookies and dinner. But she also adds that we need to build the addition before we are allowed anything more than flatrate postal box trading. She found some blanks in the kitchen the othe day and I have some loose I. The truck and on the computer key board.. Everywhere here.


----------



## jeffnreno (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice set up - I have mine tossed in crates -  so it's alway Christmas at my house when I go thru and see what I have.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 13, 2010)

I definately see a bit of sag on those shelves. Figure it's not critical until you hit a 2" flex..


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 13, 2010)

I have boxes set up too...over here.....over there....on top of that......under this.....behind those....er...um yeah....i really need to organize aswell. hehe.....oh an I see one in there.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 13, 2010)

My favorite part of the picture is teh sag in the shelves! Good stuff!


I also have blanks all over the place. On the desk, the dresser, the nightstand, Kitchen table, shelves, slots, holes.. etc. etc. 

But i must admit, my favorite place to find new blanks would have to be the mailbox!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 13, 2010)

I built it thinking it was plenty strong enough and totally levely. how much could a few tiny blanks weigh. opppsss.... but it works and yes there is still a few boxes and creates full...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a real efficient storage system. It is based on the land and discovery system. basically it lands where it lands and when I discover it I either get an idea for it or it lands in a new location to be discovered again at a later date. The last couple of years I found a drawer that when I discover a piece that I think would actually make a nice pen I toss it in there. That way I do not get confused and actually use any of them.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 13, 2010)

Daniel said:


> I have a real efficient storage system. It is based on the land and discovery system. basically it lands where it lands and when I discover it I either get an idea for it or it lands in a new location to be discovered again at a later date. The last couple of years I found a drawer that when I discover a piece that I think would actually make a nice pen I toss it in there. That way I do not get confused and actually use any of them.



The very lovely blanks you sent me are on computer sitting with a few really nice ones from a couple other trades. That is my very special place where I look dream adn than look and dream more perhaps if I moved them to this shelf I would use them... LOL!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> The very lovely blanks you sent me are on computer sitting with a few really nice ones from a couple other trades. That is my very special place where I look dream adn than look and dream more perhaps if I moved them to this shelf I would use them... LOL!!!


Both of those came out of my drawer. In truth the best of the best blanks I have. I have seen other Bois De Rose but nothing that is that evenly dark color. I bought them as "Choice" pieces. I used two and have given away 6 in trades or whatever. You can never have to many blanks, they are like currency around here.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope I'm not butting in here. I took part in a woodworking swap on another forum and here's what I received.





My little collection of blanks pales in comparison to some I see here, but I was losing track of the few I had in cardboard boxes.

Any and all pen blank donations greatfully accepted. I just want to have as many blanks as some of you have! :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 13, 2010)

All of this tells me that whoever wins the Superbowl Pool(s) is going to be a bunch of VERY happy campers.....


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 13, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I think I still see room. Might want to add a few more, lol.
> 
> Here is mine with old Post Office boxes if you run out of room.
> It's a lot fuller now and I have run out of room again.



I must say im jealous rob! My stash is like 1/100th of yours :tongue:... If your stash ever gets too big and needs some unloading shoot me a pm and ill take them off your hands haha :biggrin:


----------



## schafergroup2006 (Jan 13, 2010)

ok ok ok ok  I am seriously jealous here.  I would be more than happy to put any extra blanks anyone has to a good use.  I am a beginning pen turner and just do not have the space for loads of extra blanks.  I buy as I need or break down bigger pieces of wood.  I am drying out my christmas tree and am going to to make some pens from that  I am excited to see how they come out.  wooohooo

Hape everyone is having a great new year.

Paul


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 13, 2010)

mackc said:


> I hope I'm not butting in here. I took part in a woodworking swap on another forum and here's what I received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! that is very nice want to trade setups and I will toss in a few pen blanks too... LOL!!!!! can't slam a girl for trying. :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

The best advice I can give you guys (oops humans) that are starting out is to start cutting up firewood. Half of the wood I have it from firewood or sawmill scraps. It's not as pretty as some of the exotics but it's free!


----------



## Bree (Jan 14, 2010)

I brought an old 5-shelf bookshelf down to the shop and filled shoebox sized plastic storage boxes with my blanks by type.  They are all stacked up and I need another unit.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 14, 2010)

Bree said:


> I brought an old 5-shelf bookshelf down to the shop and filled shoebox sized plastic storage boxes with my blanks by type.  They are all stacked up and I need another unit.



That was my first idea but I went on a hunt and could not find a freebie and or cheapy book case and wanted to start organizing now.  I think we some get together and do some blank trading for sure.  I even have blanks with wild things growing out of them that look wonderful when made into pens. hahahhaa


----------



## markgum (Jan 14, 2010)

After reading this, I REALLY need to organize the blanks I have. I have a mixture of the 'toss and discover' method, postage boxes, boxes I havn't unpacked yet, and a BIG box of wood chunks.... If I just didn't have to go to work to make money to buy more wood.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW! I thought I had a lot with 15 shoe boxes, wait till I tell the LOML that I am Anemic and need some more wood fiber. LOL


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 14, 2010)

maxman400 said:


> wait till I tell the LOML that I am Anemic and need some more wood fiber. LOL



Great idea!  Let us know where to forward your mail :tongue:


----------



## Bree (Jan 14, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> That was my first idea but I went on a hunt and could not find a freebie and or cheapy book case and wanted to start organizing now. I think we some get together and do some blank trading for sure. I even have blanks with wild things growing out of them that look wonderful when made into pens. hahahhaa


 
I do have a lot of blanks and even more wood in pre-blank form... boards, blocks, or squares.  Your solution is good.  Now the wild thing growing out of the blanks... that's something else!  LOL!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 14, 2010)

Bree said:


> I do have a lot of blanks and even more wood in pre-blank form... boards, blocks, or squares.  Your solution is good.  Now the wild thing growing out of the blanks... that's something else!  LOL!



Bree when you have some free time I will get together and give you a wild growing blank and I believe the results will be that you will ask for more! :biggrin:


----------



## intillzah (Jan 14, 2010)

Yours may have been a lot cheaper than mine:


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 16, 2010)

*Added 1 more to organize some more blanks!*

Here is a thrift store find today of $5.00 the little shelves are holding a nice lot of corian plus many other blanks up top. Still have a lot more to get organized but I think I am almost happy enough for right now to slow down some. I am going to help a friend Sunday and for trade receive more blank material. SO who knows whats coming next.!!! 
I know I love collecting blanks as much as making pens!!! hahaha!!! When they start getting organized I get even more happy!

PS Bree I understand I just missed you at woodcraft again. How I know this is I picked up a nice block at the counter and was told everyone picks that up and no one ever buys that. I responded in I know you sold a very nice piece last week. They said oh yes that was Bree she was just here you know her? HAHAHA! IAP makes the world get smaller and smaller! I only missed you becuase I was in Amvets next door getting the $5.00 shelves! :biggrin:


----------

